# Kasumi Titanium Knives



## haftafish8780 (Apr 29, 2014)

What are your opinions and experience with these knives?

I just received these a few days ago and did this video watch and tell me what you think


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Too short, too curved, odd angles, weird handle.

The coatings are to keep the carbon steel from corroding. Wish they'd say what the steel core actually is--similar to Aus 8? Then why did they coat it? Aus 8 is quite stainless. 59 is over-tempered for something in the AUS8 category imho.

Seems to be a lot of hype and splash for something just average.


----------



## haftafish8780 (Apr 29, 2014)

The actual steel that is used according to Chroma is Molybdenium Vanadium from the research I have done that is very close to AUS-8, as for the hardness that was my deduction as well being that other similar knives in AUS-8 were hardened to 59. As for the coating I think the main purpose is to keep food from sticking and for pure aesthetics. The handles well that all depends on the user I was not a big fan of them until I got to hold one in my hand, it works well for me. And no this is not a top of the line Shun with a SG2 steel core and a handcrafted handle. But for half the price it's not a bad choice in my opinion. Thank you so much for your reply, you seem to know a lot about knives


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I've had boron and titanium coatings on knives, but all were carbon steel. The idea being to prevent corrosion of the carbon steel. And, yes, the makers touted lubricity in the cut, but it's not noticeable in general. It's not really a feature I'd pay extra for in a stainless blade and in a carbon blade, only if that was the only option available. I also prefer the look of the steel itself. I can't really quantify why and it's just my preference. I did end up selling my coated blades.  If you like the coating, that's great. 

Kasumi seems to use VG10 steel in many of their other lines. That's markedly better than AUS 8 if they used it here.


----------



## haftafish8780 (Apr 29, 2014)

I agree with you about the carbon steel it would be an excellent way to protect it. Also I really like VG10 as well, I have a few shun classics in VG10 as well as some shuns in SG2. I would be interested in trying some of the other Chroma knives with the VG10 as well, witch ones would you suggest?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I've used no Chroma's to recommend any. From what I've seen, they're more a high style line than what I'm looking for in a kitchen knife. For example, my current favorite knife is an inexpensive one from IKEA that most people find ugly. This has a VG10 core as well and is just under $50 US. Fit and Finish is not anything special at this point, but it performs well.





  








slitbar-chefs-knife__0089569_PE222249_S4.JPG




__
phatch


__
Apr 29, 2014








It bastardizes a santoku with a sort of French or Japanese profile. I just wish it came in a 10" version.

One more thing about this blade that reflects my preferences. If you draw a line down the middle of the handle the point is a bit below this line. On the Kasumi's, the point is above this imaginary line creating a sort of trailing point design. For one, this dictates how the knife "points" in the grip. For most people, a point more in line with or a bit below the grip feels more natural, but this is not a universal preference. The Kasumi's tip position means you have to put a lot of motion and angle into your cuts to use the forward part of the blade, say in making the vertical cuts in an onion.

The ergo knives take this concept in the opposite direction, and far too far for my tastes, but just to show there are people with this preference as well.


----------



## dhmcardoso (Apr 29, 2013)

Man that is o e really bad review. If he was trying to show up his new acquisition he should at least sharpen it. 
If he were using one of my knives he would've probably lost a finger or two during The onion chopping.
And seriously, this is a really uggly piece..


----------



## haftafish8780 (Apr 29, 2014)

Sorry you feel this way. I sure would like to try one of your super sharp knives


----------

